# Worst pain you've ever felt?



## vel (Mar 22, 2017)

both physically and emotionally can work.

for me, i know people have had it worse (their username starts with an s and ends with an o *eye emoji*), but by far braces pains atm. you can't take it off, you just have to struggle with it night and day. it's been the only pain that can wake me up in the middle of the night, other than regular stomach pains. it also affects my eating and what i can eat, and it is just sucky overall.

what about you all?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 22, 2017)

I can't really give details, but the worst emotional pain for me had to have been when my dad immediately forgave somebody who hurt me.

Worst physical pain.. it was probably when I woke up with the worst tooth and gum infection and I felt like I was dying. Instead of taking me to the closest dentist, my dad drove for an hour and a half with me crying in the back seat, just so he could take me to a dentistry university to have it fixed by student dentists while 20 other students observed me in pain and humiliation, so he could pay a cheaper price. And then he refused to buy the medicine and antibiotics that was prescribed because it was too expensive and just bought me generic pain meds from the drug store. Lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2017)

I feel no pain.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 22, 2017)

Physically, migraines. I get them once a week or so, and it's hell. It's always debilitating and if it gets really bad I even get nauseous and vomit from it. I can't go to the doctor right now to get it checked out, so I'm just kind of stuck with this horrible pain whenever it strikes.

Emotionally...god. So many. Besides general emotional suffering from depression, someone very special to me whom I loved with all my heart hurt me a lot over the course of our friendship/relationship and never returned my affections. I think the unrequited love is what has been the worst pain I've ever felt. That paired with the jealousy of the girl he did love. I know that sounds generic but when it's WAY more than just a crush, and it's true, genuine love, the heart wrenching pain in your chest is unbearable. Thankfully time heals, but I still have waves where the hurt from the situation comes back and I feel like I could just die from the pain.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 22, 2017)

Migraines , these are ****ing living hell.

As for emotional , none , what could a 13 year old feel?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2017)

Worse physical pain is when my rip popped out. How did that happen? I had a really bad cold and kept coughing and coughing and coughing and it started getting really sore, then one day I moved funny and just POP. I could barely breathe, it was terrible.

Worse emotional pain is something that happened last year on prom night


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Worst Emotional Pain: Personal.

Worst Physical Pain: EAR PAIN. Dear god the pain was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

when i accidentally stepped on an earring


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 22, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> when i accidentally stepped on an earring



ouch ;_;


----------



## StarUrchin (Mar 22, 2017)

i accidentally stepped on a lego. lego my eggo boy


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 22, 2017)

guilt

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've had some serious physical and emotional pain, but nothing compares to guilt


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2017)

Worst physical pain would either be when I had a migraine and it felt like someone was hammering a nail into my forehead, or when I've had a few IBS attacks and it felt like my insides were about to explode.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd be here all day if I had to sit down and list the worst emotional pain I've been through.

The worst physical pain is probably this migraine I had a few years ago. I woke up with a terrible headache, but my grandma made me do my homeschooling anyways. Throughout the day my headache got worse, and worse and worse. By that evening I felt ready to die because I was hurting so bad. I can't even describe the pain it was so bad. Even blinking hurt. I had to just lay there completely still with my eyes shut, because every little movement felt like my head was exploding. I couldn't eat anything because I would throw up. Nothing I did made it go away so I had go just suffer like that until it went away


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

It might be a bit TMI but 



Spoiler: yya very tmi



I went through a vein while self harming a few years ago. All I remember was screaming and crying and screaming and crying because I thought I had hit bone and it just f e l t  s o b a d  and everything just felt like I was burning and like I was dying and I could feel air hitting the inside of my arm and then blacking out and waking up in hospital. The doctors told me if I had gone deeper, I would've hit an artery and I would be dead. so ya



As for emotional pain, I went through a psychosis last year after I dropped out of school and I just felt this crushing emotional burden, like the entire world was against me and like I shouldn't be alive. Paired with the hallucinations and the voices that told me the same thing, I felt dead.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 22, 2017)

Whenever I have headache and migraine attack.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 22, 2017)

Worst emotional pain? I did something back in grade 5 that I immediately regretted when I did it. I'm not going to say what I did, but I did it in the middle of the year, and everyone hated me for the rest of the year, and I felt very depressed because of how everyone was acting towards me. And I started cutting my arm. After a while I realized it wasnt worth it and I got over that. Also I kinda did deserve it because I hurt a lot of other peoples feelings ;^;


----------



## seliph (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm gonna go with physical only, but long story short I had a lung collapse that was made more complicated than need be and I woke up in the middle of being stitched up so yeah that was a blast


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 22, 2017)

My emotional pain is more of actually remembering my past, of my dad leaving my mom and me, he abused her, and when she tried to escape him with me in her arms, he tripped us, and thanks to that I have a bald spot cause I was bleeding, was 4 years old. It isn't really physical since I can't remember any pain.

My worst physical pain was stepping on a nail! Youch it hurts so much but the good thing is it's not hard to remove, since the nail comes out all in one piece instead of the sandspurs in Florida I've got before


----------



## arle (Mar 22, 2017)

kidney stones.

Kidney Stones.

KIDNEY STONES.


----------



## made08 (Mar 22, 2017)

Worst emotional pain would either be struggling with suicidal thoughts and severe depression in my childhood, guilt (like Fleshy said), or fear...I deal with a lot of paranoia and anxiety so I've had some pretty terrible panic attacks before. Those hurt physically and emotionally and mentally. 

The worst physical pain I've ever felt might be when I was a kid and I was being pushed on this zip line thing on the playground. I was a puny little kid and somebody pushed me way too hard and I went flying off the other end. Fell on arm with my elbow facing in and almost broke it. My arm hyper-extends outwards now.


----------



## acmohn (Mar 22, 2017)

The past six months or so my knee has occasionally hyper-extended and it hurts like the devil, it basically feels like someone's tearing my knee cap away from my knee and twisting everything in the process.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 23, 2017)

when ash left misty. i cried for a week whenever i thought about it i just bawled. im praying they show her in the new movie


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 23, 2017)

I think I can trump most if not all people's pain here.

This won't go into detail but it's not for everyone to read so it'll be in the spoiler.



Spoiler



When I was around 13-14 I had something bad happen to a sensitive male organ. If you are a guy and someone's ever kicked you in this area... yeah you know what I'm talking about...

Anyway the pain started when I was out running and it lasted just under a week. Every time I moved my lower body it was like someone kicked me in between the legs.

The pain was so excruciating that it almost made me vomit if I moved too much. I had to take a bunch of pain killers (which did NOTHING) and barely got any sleep.

I eventually had to go into surgery to get it sorted out.



So yeah I think unless you've given birth or been stung by a bullet ant, you can't beat the pain I had for a week


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd probably say whenever I have a migraine or when I have my chronic back pains act up. Both are extremely painful to deal with, especially when I'm sensitive to severe pain.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 23, 2017)

i wanna say when i broke my wrist but when i broke my toe it hurt real bad lol

emotionally, i feel lots of pain all the time lmao i don't really know what the worst was


----------



## Franny (Mar 23, 2017)

worst pain i can remember would either be getting my finger stuck in a door (oops) or this massive ear pain i had a few weeks ago.

emotional??? idk my first breakup probably i was like 14 lmao


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 23, 2017)

Physically : when medical personnel tried to "manually detach" multiple adhesions in my uterus and related areas. Considering I was told I was there for a normal ultrasound and then after that was over I was told to change into a hospital gown for the *internal* ultrasound (PLEASE LOOK THIS UP IF YOU HAVE FEMALE REPRODUCTIVE ORGANS SO YOU ARE AWARE OF WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF YOU EVER NEED ONE)... yeah, that is one of the single most traumatic experiences of my life, physically and emotionally.

I have stage IV endometriosis with conplicating factors so pain is something I'm intimately familiar with. I also have chronic migraines, recurrent ear infections and perferated ear drums, and narcolepsy with cataplexy (causes no pain itself but doesn't "play nicely" with my other issues, to say the least). Having a very high pain tolerance threshold only gets you so far lol.

Emotionally? Just the fallout from medical diagnoses and dramas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hellfish said:


> I think I can trump most if not all people's pain here.
> 
> This won't go into detail but it's not for everyone to read so it'll be in the spoiler.
> 
> ...



That sounds absolutely terrifying as well as unbelievably painful. That said, I'd trade in a heartbeat if I could. I've been on medical bedrest for much of the past 2-3 years and it's not over yet despite the two surgeries and upteen hormone injections and on and on.

I'd rather the pain of childbirth, too, since at least that has a definite *end point* haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



arle said:


> kidney stones.
> 
> Kidney Stones.
> 
> KIDNEY STONES.



My dad has "given birth" to more than 3 dozen seperate kidney stones in the past 10 years or so. At least 3 hospital admissions to deal with the most difficult ones. He's a strong man and doesn't like to complain - and certainly doesn't seek medical attention lightly.

It's horrible, and the recovery process is not pleasant either.


----------



## hamster (Mar 23, 2017)

emotinal pain? i don't know, i used to feel numb from inside & out when i felt very down. the reason behind it is too personal
physical: probably getting my septum done hahaha, i don't wear it much.

oh, feeling embarrassed or guilty is awful.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 23, 2017)

Physical: When I was 5 and my tongue got frozen onto a dumpster in the winter. Don't ask how it happened. Then instead of the recess supervisors getting hot water, they had me just rip it off. **** that hurt, took 3 weeks to heal maybe? 

Emotional: *stuff*


----------



## carp (Mar 23, 2017)

cracked my skull open


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> I think I can trump most if not all people's pain here.
> 
> This won't go into detail but it's not for everyone to read so it'll be in the spoiler.
> 
> ...



I'm not even a man and I felt pain just reading that.  rip


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not going to go into detail about worst emotional pain.  



Spoiler



The worst physical pain I've ever felt used to happen monthly.  I have endometriosis so every single month was torture.  I would either have to spend five days in the bathroom or in bed.  I couldn't move at all.  Because of this, school was terrible, especially if it all happened in the middle of the day and I didn't have painkillers.  If the pain was bad enough, I would actually pass out.  I think it happened four or five times throughout high school.

Luckily, I don't really have menstrual cycles anymore??  Probably because my junk is so ****ed up.  Idk.  I can't afford a doctor, lmao.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 23, 2017)

keef_kogane said:


> *Note: I wanted to put this all under a spoiler, but I don't know how to actually do that??*



Just type (spoiler) at the start then end it with (/spoiler) BUT replace the (  ) with [  ]

Hope this helped!!!


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 23, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> Just type (spoiler) at the start then end it with (/spoiler) BUT replace the (  ) with [  ]
> 
> Hope this helped!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 23, 2017)

i broke my collarbone when i was 8. when i got it xrayed they missed it and the photograph only showed my shoulder area so the broken bone wasnt visible. they were like "ehh oure fine you need to stay active and the pain will go away" so my mom forced me to go to ice hockey training and stuff like that. i dont rememer a lot but i remember that a boy in my class walked into me a few days after it happened and my vision got black because i was in so much pain. he thought i was being overly dramatic and started laughing at me ):
a few months after it healed my sister saw that i had a big bump on my collarbone and i went to the doctor to check it out. they said it was broken but had healed.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 23, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It might be a bit TMI but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you warned us but oh man I feel weak after reading that. -cries- I'm glad you're alive!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Physically, it's the horrible pain my spine is subjected to literally 24/7. My back is so bad sometimes it's unbearable unless I lay down all day, which really can't be done. I know it's not as bad as some of the people's pain here, and my condolences for anyone who has it worse than me, I wish you all the best.



Mentally it was getting emotionally abused by my ex every day for about eight months. Long story I'd rather not get into. Basically I still haven't fully recovered but it's getting better.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 24, 2017)

When I was in high school I got a lot of migraines that just rendered me useless the whole day because it was so bad and nauseating. I made the mistake of going to school when I had a mild headache and going to swimming class. That day we were supposed to do diving exercises and drills where we have to touch the bottom of the pool. Well I didn't equalise my ears properly when going down and a lot of water got in and no matter how much I shook my head and blew my nose I felt like there was still water in there. That same day my mild headache turned into a massive migraine on top of the ringing in my head from not being able to equalise my ears. I think that was the worst pain I ever felt. I thought my head was going to explode and no amount of pain killers helped.. this lasted for like a week, half of it was spent me throwing up from time to time from the nausea.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 24, 2017)

When I had a cold, I had a really bad cough. It was late at night and I didn't wanna wake up the entire house coughing so I ran outside as fast as I could and then let it rip. I was coughing so hard, I felt like I was going to throw up stuff against my will but luckily I didn't. However, I literally coughed so hard that it felt like I pulled a muscle or something in my throat. I couldn't swallow or move my neck for a good ten minutes. It was so freaking painful.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

i know i already posted here but it hurts like hell when you have a huge fight with your friend(s) and you have mutual friend/friends with them.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I know you warned us but oh man I feel weak after reading that. -cries- I'm glad you're alive!!



i'm sorry ;-; i felt quesy writing it rip


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

either one of the many times i've vomited out of my nose or something else i can't really mention here. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or! the time i got kicked in the nose by some ******* crowdsurfing at a show


----------



## Rizies (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm currently being treated for TMJ again, and it causes bad jaw and neck pain, as well as migraines almost daily.

The other most painful thing I have ever experienced is an ovarian cyst rupturing. I could hardly move I was in so much pain! When I went to the doctor they gave me some anti inflammatories, and I had to go for an emergency ultrasound, and a pee test. Once I got the drugs it felt like instant relief


----------



## Astarte (Mar 24, 2017)

I had the entire toenail on my big toe removed and one evening I was sitting outside with my best friend fresh out of surgery when she stood up with steel toe shoes on and stepped on my foot, mostly my toe, hard. I couldn't breathe or move and was shaking violently for half an hour. I've never felt something that excruciating before. My mom freaked out because I rarely cry, and I was sobbing, it hurt so much.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 24, 2017)

I feel the TMJ thing, went through that not too long ago. I have migraines at least weekly if not more frequently, so that's probably the worst pain I have just because it's so consistent. Kidney stones were a thing for me in high school, I had to stay out for like a week because I couldn't move & had to have them surgically removed so that was fun.


----------



## Rizies (Mar 24, 2017)

Roh said:


> I feel the TMJ thing, went through that not too long ago. I have migraines at least weekly if not more frequently, so that's probably the worst pain I have just because it's so consistent. Kidney stones were a thing for me in high school, I had to stay out for like a week because I couldn't move & had to have them surgically removed so that was fun.



For the TMJ how did you treat it? I find physiotherapy has been the only effective way, but it's so expensive


----------



## Soigne (Mar 24, 2017)

Rizies said:


> For the TMJ how did you treat it? I find physiotherapy has been the only effective way, but it's so expensive



I had arthroscopic surgery, but I get that surgery for TMJ isn't necessarily the most widely used treatment.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

I fractured my right knee back in fifth grade. I heard a snapping sound and then this horrific pain shot down my entire leg. To make matters worse, I had excruciating muscle cramps for the next 3 months.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 24, 2017)

keef_kogane said:


> I'm not going to go into detail about worst emotional pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems like a prolonged female equivalent of what I went through. I don't know what that was like for you but it seems just as bad  (if not worse then mine), so you have all my pity


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd say my worst physical pain was probably when I crashed my ATV and it rolled on me lol. Didn't really get hurt anywhere except a giant bruise on my leg.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 24, 2017)

maybe tmi for me but yeah



Spoiler



period cramps.

i don't take medicine as i've had terrible childhood experiences so my cramps feel absolutely terrible


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> maybe tmi for me but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried using a heating pad? that always helps me!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> i'm sorry ;-; i felt quesy writing it rip



Oh no, don't apologize! tbh it's interesting to learn about how fragile that area of the body is. I never knew that that all could happen if you hurt yourself there like that.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Mar 24, 2017)

I've had a very TMI experience involving hornets and male anatomy that I probably shouldn't go into much detail on. Let's just say it was the worst and move on.

My worst non-TMI ones were two, off the top of my head:
1) A small log rolled onto my feet, which wasn't bad. But when I put my hand under to roll the log off, I had six or eight very agitated yellowjackets sting the hell out of my hand on the spot. Most of them were still stuck stinger-first after I pulled my hand out. It was swollen for weeks.
2) When I was younger I slipped and my foot broke some glass wall fixture on the way down. Two weeks and bloodstains on literally every single sock I owned later, my dad had to spend fifteen agonizing minutes digging out the piece of glass from my heel.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rizies said:


> I'm currently being treated for TMJ again, and it causes bad jaw and neck pain, as well as migraines almost daily.
> 
> The other most painful thing I have ever experienced is an ovarian cyst rupturing. I could hardly move I was in so much pain! When I went to the doctor they gave me some anti inflammatories, and I had to go for an emergency ultrasound, and a pee test. Once I got the drugs it felt like instant relief



Oh yes ovarian cysts rupturing are excruciating. I have had so many burst I've lost count and I always have a couple just *waiting* and taunting me with their existence. Everyone I've known who had one or more of them rupture, AND had children, says they're worse than childbirth. At least with labour you (almost always) know it'll happen in advance and have people who know exactly what's going on able to help you. Holding a baby at the end of it probably helps, too, lol.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 24, 2017)

I fell off the monkey bars when I was a kid. Landed on my tail bone. I'm sure it was broke. Never has been the same. The pain was excruiating. Could hardly sit for over a week.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 25, 2017)

One night I woke up with the worst sinus infection, to where my tooth was radiating pain over the whole half of my face and it was pulsing and felt like it was going to explode, I woke up and instantly started balling because it was the most excruciating thing I had felt before, and I deal with pain pretty regularly so I have a really high pain tolerance too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> I fell off the monkey bars when I was a kid. Landed on my tail bone. I'm sure it was broke. Never has been the same. The pain was excruiating. Could hardly sit for over a week.



I had a similar experience, but with a rib. We were moving and there were movers packing our stuff up so my mom told me and my sister to go play at the playground to get out of the way, it was right next to our house. Well it was a sprinkly day so all the equipment was wet, and it didn't help I was wearing flip-flops. But I was climbing this sort of "ladder" thing, it was thin metal bars in an arch that were like a foot apart each leading to the top, I slipped and banged my rib cage against the bars on my way through them and landed hard on the ground, I was lucky I didn't hit my head, but I couldn't breath and my sister helped me into this... like lion shaped tunnel to lay down off the ground and ran to get my mom. She figured I had just had the breath knocked out of my but I knew it was more than that, but being a former nurse she was "So sure." So she told me not to worry about it. I definitely cracked it and it took forever to heal because I kept moving and everything, the worst pain wasn't until during school when I would be running, the rib would be expanding with my lungs and pinching me, on the inside, with every panting breath, I'd stop and keel over and the gym teachers said I was just fat and needed to keep running. I told my mom again and she took me to the doctors and THEY said it was just asthma so they took me outside to run back and fourth outside of the Hospital where people were walking by and stuff, embarrassing to say the least, and I keeled over in pain, and they were just like 'Oh well you're not wheezing, it's not asthma..." It was a good time.


----------



## Nena (Mar 25, 2017)

Not being able to breathe


----------



## Weiland (Mar 25, 2017)

Not sure if it was pain or just the noise, but when I got my tooth pulled out. Ugh.
Emotional pain was when my ex in October or November of 2016 broke up with me. It _*really*_ freaking hurt. I tried killing myself because of it (I have severe abandonment issues).


----------



## Araie (Mar 25, 2017)

Emotionally: It's extremely personal (I've only told my sister), but I will say that it was 2 years ago.

Physical: This was actually about a month ago, where I was in one of by ballet classes. We were doing saut de chats across the floor, and when I went, I jumped just fine. But, when I landed, (it's actually a bit hard to describe), one of my toes jammed terribly into the floor. It still hurts sometimes to this day, which has lead me to think I broke it unfortunately. :'D


----------



## Rizies (Mar 25, 2017)

Roh said:


> I had arthroscopic surgery, but I get that surgery for TMJ isn't necessarily the most widely used treatment.



Isn't surgery usually the last resort? Was it successful? I'm just curious cause this is my second round of physio withing a few years and it's never been this bad. It's been working for like movement wise, but I have been in pain from physio for a month now. If I end up getting tmj again, I will be dreading treatment


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 25, 2017)

for some reason with the worst injuries i've had (ripping the side of my back and hitting my head on a rail and flying into a haystack) i feel little to no pain, probably because of the confusion and nearly passing out.
the worst pain i had was with my stomach when i was poisoned with food.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2017)

Rizies said:


> Isn't surgery usually the last resort? Was it successful? I'm just curious cause this is my second round of physio withing a few years and it's never been this bad. It's been working for like movement wise, but I have been in pain from physio for a month now. If I end up getting tmj again, I will be dreading treatment



Yeah, it worked for me. I have two small scars like x's in front of my ears and the swelling was intense for a few weeks, but so far it's not been painful to do anything with my jaw.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 25, 2017)

Got violently ill after hiking in Korea, went to the emergency room twice and was given IV fluids. Still have no idea what caused it but it's easily the worst I've ever felt in my life.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2017)

Well, my depression kicked in when I was about 10 and it wasn't great, just crying and being yelled at for crying even though I wasn't crying because I wanted a new toy or whatever but I just wanted someone to be there for me emotionally. But yeah, it only turned into real pain when my friends abandoned me because, you know, life just moves on and they've always had more fun friends that didn't annoy them. At least now it's just apathy and feeling sluggish and not headaches because of crying that just ruins an entire day tbh.
But yeah, physically I've never had a problem. Or a broken bone. Well, my period cramps are like hell, but I'm used to it by now. The worst pain is only like an hour so I don't really wanna spend money on something that will kick in when the pain is already gone.


----------



## ams (Mar 25, 2017)

Coughing with glomerulonephritis.


----------



## irisubunny (Mar 28, 2017)

kneeling on a screw was a pretty bad experience for me


----------



## jiny (Mar 29, 2017)

idk i think back pain from cramps? i get seriously bad cramps when im on my period. besides that the pain i had in my tooth leading to a root canal. i really cried in bed with an ice pack on my cheek for a while. 
and emotional pain... i have lots isn't that sad
but i think it was just last month. my crush was going around telling his friends i was "obsessed" with him and some other remarks it really hurt me. now i feel like i made too much of a big deal, but to me it still is painful to think about. we stopped talking for 2 weeks, almost a month until we made up early this month. he hasn't said anything to ever insult me since that day. he really changed a lot after that


----------



## Dogeater909 (Mar 29, 2017)

I think bowel pains is the worst pain out there, physically I've never experienced something more painful to the extent I'd pray to God to make it stop whilst I was in the toilet. I'm not religious but if that made me pray, then yes it was pretty "bad".


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 29, 2017)

I had an ear infection a few weeks ago. In both  ears. Throbbing pain that I can't compare to anything else. 

Emotionally was about 2 years ago. I had this thing going with a girl. We never dated but I was really invested in her. When she told me she was not interested, I felt devastated. I was consistently depressed for a year and I would cry so, so much. I'm glad I went through it though. Now I never get attached to girls anymore and I lose interest quickly in romantic pursuits. My feelings are always spared because now they are dead


----------



## Licorice (Mar 29, 2017)

Getting my nips pierced


----------



## Amilee (Mar 29, 2017)

when i had my needle biopsy of the liver and they pushed the needle into it ;-; 
and emotional eeeh depression in general i guess? ahaha


----------



## smug villager (Mar 30, 2017)

Losing my first love, definitely.  It wasn't like anything I had ever experienced.  It's hardest, I think, to get over someone who used to love you, or at least act like it.  Just staying up late crying or waiting for a message that I knew would never come.  I was already dealing with depression at the time, so it was just a nasty situation.

Physically...uhh, I had a really bad sickness once with a throat so sore I couldn't sleep for like two days.


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

My first heartbreak most definitely. We dated for 4 years until one day they told me they didn't feel the same anymore. Hurt like hell but life goes on.

The worst physical pain would be the time I got strep throat 2 times in one year. Scratchy throats are literally the worst.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2017)

when I was a little kid, maybe 2 or 3 years old?? I can't remember but I had an Appendectomy which is the surgical removal of the appendix. well, because the damn thing burst/exploded and it was horrible.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

The worst pain I have ever felt, hm, well, there is a tie for first place. I regularly dislocate my joints (I have Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome, type 3). When I was 9 years old I broke my wrist. When I was 21 I pulled out my back so bad that I could not move my legs. Breathing and talking were difficult and I had to be driven to the hospital, from work.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

well i slammed my finger in the car door the other day


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 2, 2017)

So far, having my ankle stitched without any anesthetic or pain killers as well as braces as mentioned in the first post. The worst part about braces are the elastics that I have been instructed to wear along with them. My jaw is very painful, especially now that I'm having to triple the bands to fasten the process. The trouble is that my teeth are very straight, it's my poor bite that prevents me from getting my braces off. I have been told that it won't be long until they come off by my orthodontist, that was six months ago. I'm aware that I must be patient but it's been over two years since I  got them on. It's getting beyond a joke now, it's coming to the point where I will request to get them off because I can no longer deal with the pain I'm going through. I can't even open my mouth as wide as I can anymore without feeling pure pain at the back of my jaw. It's even locked on several occasions. I have inquired about this before and her response was that I must grind my teeth during the night and that was the end of the conversation.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Emotional for me is really personal, but basis being mostly learning at way too young that people can be really really ****ing horrible and take advantage of your youth and naive nature as a child.


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 2, 2017)

One time I was going home on my bike, whilst I was still learning about to ride it.
I crashed into a parked car, my bike toppled over me, and broke my ankle. I had
to walk on my ankle home by myself for thirty minutes, all the while wheeling
my bike back... ouch.​


----------



## Praetor (Apr 3, 2017)

I somehow pulled a muscle in my neck, almost breaking it when I was 5 years old.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2017)

Gallbladder attacks. Before I had my gallbladder removed I would be curled up in pain from them. These attacks also caused bad back aches. I had a lot of trouble sleeping from those attacks.


----------



## Espionage (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay well firstly let me mention that I have a skin condition called psoriasis, which is an autoimmune issue where it attacks my skin. So basically having said that, it leaves my skin scaly, dry, extremely sore and so forth. So that in a nut shell is the worst pain, and the bad thing is I feel it often as it's not curable, just treatable :'(


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 3, 2017)

Sounds quite morbid (rofl) but as a serious question...i'd have to go based off what I remember...probably when I broke my arm when I was younger but as I can't remember that i'd have to say getting my nose waxed xD (physical pain)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 8, 2017)

i was on a friend's motorbike and when i got off my leg accidentally touched the engine(?) (the one that looks like a pipe and its hot). that was the worst pain ive ever felt and it left a scar. but other that there is nothing else


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2017)

*Emotional pain:* when my first boyfriend broke up with me. he was really my only friend at the time and we had dated for a year and then he went and broke up with me in the middle of a school day, right between classes. Only had two minutes to go to the bathroom and pull myself together in order to go to my next class. Then two weeks later he started dating some other girl, after telling me he needed a break from dating. Later on he made a list on his Facebook "about me" section listing all his ex girlfriends. Who does that????? It was seven years ago and we are friends on FB again but it still kinda bugs me from time to time.

*Physical pain:* it may sound dumb, but allergies causing me all sorts of head pains. I know I once split my head open after falling off a couch when I was a kid, but I don't remember the pain, so I'm going with allergies


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

I think for me would be a relationship at it's end and realizing things too late like not loving enough about those who cared about me the most.


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 9, 2017)

I broke my collarbone when I was 12. It's apparently often in the top three of "most painful bones to break" lists, so. Yeah, it hurt. And like, you can't put a cast on it. You just have to put your arm in a sling and try not to move your shoulder or have something even slightly nudge your shoulder/neck area for 4-6 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 9, 2017)

i always get cramps in my feet
like
it really does hurt


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 9, 2017)

Physical pain: Giving birth. . . Never again.

Emotional pain: Life (how emo am I? Lol)


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 9, 2017)

The stomach pains that woke up before 6am this morning >o< I really thought I was dying...


As for emotional pain- I'm not sure? Emotional pain doesn't hurt me that much anymore  I'm more of a dgaf person now, even if someone hits all my insecurities and weak points, I'll literally forget in a day, though it might hurt me a LOT at first, haha.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

When I got my tonsils taken out! You'll get to eat ice cream they said, suck on popsicles they said. LIES! Literally swallowing, breathing, coughing, sneezing, eating feels like death! I lost 30 pounds in 2 weeks and got extremely dehydrated because I couldn't eat or drink.


----------



## Greys0n (Apr 13, 2017)

period and tooth pain


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 13, 2017)

By far the worst emotional pain is rejection, especially by someone you love. Hurts more than anything psychical imo.

But physically? The worst pain i've ever experienced was accidentally cutting the tip of my thumb off :/ Massive knife, cut the tip and bit of my nail right off.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

Physically, it's dropping a chest of draws slot on my foot, and fracturing it without realizing until the pain became so unbearable that I had to go to the hospital. 

Emotionally, it's knowing your drifting from somebody you considered a good friend and trying to keep their attention even though it clearly isn't working. Then having to accept that they're drifting from you,  knowing there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Esphas (Apr 13, 2017)

when i stretch my leg in bed and it cramps and it gets worse and i scream in agonising pain frantically begging god to forgive me for my sins


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Apr 13, 2017)

If I'm being honest I'm going to say its a toss up for physical pain....giving birth without ANY pain medication or ANYTHING..no epidural..is tied with being raped. I was raped when I was 14, and in all honesty (I'm not trying to be shocking or inappropriate...) it was horrific emotionally, mentally and physically...

 Emotionally is tied with when my father died when I was 8 very suddenly of a brain aneurism...and of course being raped...that emotionally wrecked me for quite some time,


----------



## britters (Apr 13, 2017)

Giving birth to my son. lol. Well not the act of giving birth since I had an epidural but the healing process was the worst pain I had ever felt in my life. Especially because it took almost a year to heal fully.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

Had a horrible panic attack and it hurts when you suddenly realize you understand nothing and the world probably would function better if you left..
Now I get many migraines from that... If anyone has psychological problems, feel free to talk with me.


----------



## wynn (Apr 13, 2017)

Foot cramps


----------



## N a t (Apr 13, 2017)

As of now, being in love.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And having unrequited love.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2017)

Period cramps. I get the really bad ones too where I break out in a cold sweat and start throwing up. It hasn't happened in 2 months so that's good.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 14, 2017)

I gave birth to a 10 pound baby without any pain meds and yet the worst pain I've felt is the pain in my chest whenever I was most suicidal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> Physical pain: Giving birth. . . Never again.
> 
> Emotional pain: Life (how emo am I? Lol)



Lol, you sound like me


----------



## Buttonsy (May 25, 2017)

Worst physical pain is probably that over the past couple of years, my ankles do this thing where they just don't know how to be ankles anymore and end up getting severely twisted and usually ends up with me crashing to the ground


----------



## Brookie (May 25, 2017)

ACL replacement surgery (knee ligament). It snapped in half at SkyZone.


----------



## helenkeller (May 25, 2017)

When I was three I put my hand on the woodburner glass window. 

I was literally contemplating touching it. I looked at my hand, looked at the cool fire.... and went for it LMAO


----------



## meo (May 25, 2017)

Emotional: I had a toxic and abusive upbringing followed by finally having to cut off my family so...you know, that probably sums it up.

Physical: Severe burns to both feet from a hot stove - I was little...thought I could reach something by stepping on the stove...made a bad call not knowing someone just finished using it. Fun times. Technically, I've had worse injuries and possibly pain but burns still outrank anything to me.


----------



## riummi (May 25, 2017)

emotional: depressing/suicidal thoughts. At some point, it was like just "noise" in my head that I couldn't get rid of.

Physical: period cramps :c I break into a cold sweat, have trouble breathing, feel nauseous and couldn't even move to lay on the sofa (so I ended up sitting on the floor for like hours). Advil didn't really help so I tried to sleep it off. good thing I haven't had this for a few months though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Physical: Period cramps, although these are almost gone now that I started with bc pills last year. I mean I still feel I have bleeding but at least I don't crawl around the floor in pain. And twisting my knees ):

Emotional pain: Way too many occasion to list em all...


----------



## ayesquiggle (May 25, 2017)

nostalgibra said:


> Physically, migraines. I get them once a week or so, and it's hell. It's always debilitating and if it gets really bad I even get nauseous and vomit from it. I can't go to the doctor right now to get it checked out, so I'm just kind of stuck with this horrible pain whenever it strikes.
> 
> Emotionally...god. So many. Besides general emotional suffering from depression, someone very special to me whom I loved with all my heart hurt me a lot over the course of our friendship/relationship and never returned my affections. I think the unrequited love is what has been the worst pain I've ever felt. That paired with the jealousy of the girl he did love. I know that sounds generic but when it's WAY more than just a crush, and it's true, genuine love, the heart wrenching pain in your chest is unbearable. Thankfully time heals, but I still have waves where the hurt from the situation comes back and I feel like I could just die from the pain.



I'm so sorry you get migraines so often! I've had a few in my life and they are by far the worst pain I've ever had. I hope you get it sorted out with a doctor soon!


----------



## forestyne (May 25, 2017)

the top three pains: birth, periods and being kicked in the balls

- - - Post Merge - - -

and really ****ing annoying people


----------



## amarie. (May 25, 2017)

i had a natural birth when i had my daughter. that was 7 years ago and i can still feel the pain but honestly i was more scared of the epidural needle so i decided to go natural.


----------



## It'sRobert11 (May 25, 2017)

In the past, the worst pain I've felt is when I'm vomiting and I'm sitting while vomiting. It feels terrible, my stomach is just so stiff and I almost fall down because of the pain. In the future, I bet it will be braces.


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

Honestly, I can't think of what the worst emotional pain was for me. I've had a lot of good happen and a lot of ****ty **** happen, too - it's hard to remember when life hits you like a train sometimes  

As for physical pain, I'm super clumsy and have broken many many bones. . I think the worst pain comes back in Middle School. I broke my pinky in the first joint of the digit to such a severe extent that I had to get reconstructive surgery in my hand. They had to put metal rods in my hand and if i moved it at all it hurt immensely!  On top on that, one time I accidentally banged it on something and that is when I have been in more pain than anything in my life. Agh! 
This whole thing happened because I slipped on a piece of paper in the hallway. I'm way too clumsy .-.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 4, 2017)

When I was in hs, I had a lot of acne so we went to a lady who wasn't even licensed, just running a skin care clinic in her house. She squeezed out my blackheads and popped my whiteheads with one of those metal poppers and it was the most painful 30 minutes of my life. I was crying but I just endured it all. It didn't even help. My skin didn't get better and I feel like it scarred me more than helped me.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 4, 2017)

when i stepped on a thomas the train figure


----------



## vel (Jun 4, 2017)

It'sRobert11 said:


> In the past, the worst pain I've felt is when I'm vomiting and I'm sitting while vomiting. It feels terrible, my stomach is just so stiff and I almost fall down because of the pain. In the future, I bet it will be braces.



take advil before, trust me, i was awaken at night because of the damn braces and i forgot to take advil, just take as much advil as you can, eat soft foods, and you should be fine.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 4, 2017)

*those darn legos*


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

worst emotional pain: ehhhh don't wanna share thats personal
worst physical pain: when i was 12 i fractured my pinkie. GOING DOWN A SLIDE. AT AGE 12. WT


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Probably when my back was entirely sunburned. I had my mom rub Noxzema all over it to help it heal. Later I was to take a shower and I think I tried rubbing the Noxzema off beforehand but couldn't because my back hurt so much when touched. So, I took a shower anyway and when I got out, at some point my back started to itch like crazy! It lasted for about a week, maybe less....probably one of the worst experiences of my life.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

THOSE CHARLIE HORSE THINGS YOU GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT

like, yes, i need more potassium- please tell me in a more pleasant way than to rip my calves away from my tibia thankyouverymuch


----------



## Miii (Jun 10, 2017)

Probably slicing my foot open when I was six after I jumped off my bed and landed on the sharp metal corner of my bedframe. I didn't jump on my bed for the rest of my childhood.


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2017)

Not even gonna bother getting into the emotional pain thing, but as far as physical stuff goes? Ovarian cysts. Those things are *excruciatingly* painful. (to give you an idea: I once took 10 ibuprofen, which only managed to dull the pain down, maybe.. 70%) Food poisoning is a pretty close second, too. 'Cept it goes away a lot quicker (for me, anyway) so in a way, it's easier to bear.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

I won't touch up on emotional pain but the worst physical pain I've ever experienced was tearing my ACL (the muscle near the thigh) during track and field. I had to get it operated on and couldn't run nor play football for a year or so! So I guess that contributes on emotional pain too. :/


----------



## moonbunny (Jun 13, 2017)

Kidney stone. Before I knew what it was, I legitimately thought I was dying. All I could think about was how I hoped I could be stabilized enough to say goodbye to my family.


----------



## puppyish (Jun 13, 2017)

my brother threw our dog on me while i was taking a bath and i had to go to the emergency room cus my abdomen started to swell! the only thing that made the pain hurt less was screaming at the top of my lungs lmao


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 13, 2017)

by far some of the worst physical pain has been braces. i got them tightened yesterday and theyre still suuuuuuuper sore ugh


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 13, 2017)

tooth pain really, truly is the worst ! omg

So my orthodontist didn't realize that my tooth enamel was weak and my braces were literally wearing holes in my teeth until he took them off and found the damage underneath

Then I have to go to a different dentist and get porcelain veneers to make everything pretty again. They had to drill my teeth down to lil nubs to pop the crowns over, right ? (they showed me in the mirror and it was actually really funny, I looked like a monster but anyway) Welp they drilled TOO far and too close to the nerves, like to the point where the nerves were exposed. 

My mom was driving me and by the time we were halfway home from the dentist, just the air hitting my teeth was making me cry. I've got a super high pain tolerance but omg I was just sobbing in the back seat

Needless to say, visiting the dentist is now my least favorite thing in the world


----------



## phietle (Jun 13, 2017)

thanks to my diabetes, i have a ridiculously high pain tolerance ^^

but i go through emotional pain basically everyday thanks to autism soooo...


----------



## uyumin (Jun 28, 2017)

Acid reflux. I have it every day. It feels like my stomach is about to explode and I get chest pains.
One of the worst pains I ever have, I don't get sick much.


----------



## crowley (Jun 28, 2017)

the worst pain was waiting 8 hours for good spot in the pit at a concert, ending up having an anxiety attack and leaving the pit, then having to watch your favorite band from the worst spot in the venue.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 28, 2017)

Psychically: Menstrual cramps ARE THE WORST EVER! It's basically a shark biting you from the waist down. I have to stay in bed all day, and even when I'm laying down its really painful. When I need to get up to use the bathroom or something, it is absolute DEATH.

I'll save the emotional pain for another time.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 28, 2017)

Emotional pain: I've been through a lot of awful family situations and mental illness related situations as well. But something not totally related to those is when my ex boyfriend cheated on me and played mind games with me until I left.

Psychical pain: menstrual pain is bad but nothing compares to toothaches. Seriously, it's the worst kind of pain in my opinion. You can't eat, you can't think, I have to constantly be sipping water while my teeth are bothering me, pain killers dont help. It's absolute t o r t u r e.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 28, 2017)

Migraines. It's hard to focus, work, function and even sleep at night whenever I experience them.  I could handle any kind of emotional pain easily so either having a simple headache or a terrible one can ruin my day.


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Jun 28, 2017)

My friend stepped on a nail lying on the floor once 



Spoiler: If you're eating something or if you're squeamish, don't read this



and it went through her foot.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 28, 2017)

I was at a water park, going down one of those slides where you ride on the large inner tube. It was about 2/3 of the way down the slide, when a sharp turn caused my raft to flip over. I fell backwards, and smacked my head on the slide. I genuinely nearly blacked out from the shock (I recall my vision losing color and black closing in on sides). I didn't pass out though, so I had to push myself down the last third of the slide, while trying to deal with the worst migraine of my life.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 28, 2017)

worst physical pain is stepping on a plug and then tripping into a pile of rolled up rugs. worst emotional pain is trying to get rid of someone who abused me and wouldnt ever let me leave him, it was like ripping a sleeve off a blazer


----------



## racatl (Jun 28, 2017)

I once stubbed my toe so bad my toenail sort of.... fell off?  It grew back but now it's all deformed looking   The pain was awful, though.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 28, 2017)

Okay I got a stomach infection of sorts plus a UTI from being dehydrated. I swore my insides were going fall out or just stop working. I got the infection from using a very not nice bathroom!!! But I had to go and didnt want pee myself..   The doctors at the ER thought I'd been to a foreign country or something, but nope just my gross aunts house!!! I haven't been back to visit since :U


----------



## karixia (Jun 28, 2017)

Worst physical pain was when I had gum grafting surgery, where they cut the skin off of the roof of my mouth and then sewed it onto the bottom gums, I thought I was going to be put out but they just gave me a few freezing shots.. recovering from it was awful, since I had a open wound across the entirety of the roof of my mouth and lower gums.. whenever I ate it felt like I was putting a hot curling iron on the roof of my mouth


----------



## CometCatcher (Jun 30, 2017)

Yo, charley horses are so painful. I get them frequently in my toes, of all places.

In terms of emotional pain, witnessing the suffering of others, especially those I love, gives me pain both physically and emotionally. Also, any horrid interactions with people involving unkind words (nicest way to put it), actually make me feel sick. I take words to heart, so after a horrible interaction with someone involving any screaming/yelling/hateful verbiage, I cry so hard that I actually feel like I'm going to throw up. It's very unpleasant.

Conversely, good and genuine interactions with people make me happy and can greatly improve my mood/health for days.


----------



## flusteredflower (Jun 30, 2017)

Worst physical pain is probably when I first discovered I was allergic to cashews. I took a bite of some pie filling my mom was making that had crushed up cashews in it, 15 minutes later I'm itchy all over and hives are starting to swelt up all over me. An hour later I was  vomitting nonstop, my face was swollen so bad I couldn't see, the hives were all over me and I felt like I was on fire. It was awful.


----------



## amarie. (Jun 30, 2017)

natural childbirth :|


----------



## Irelia (Jun 30, 2017)

ah one time as a kid I scrapped like half of my face off in a bad biking accident... because I fell off and my face hit the concrete
and I had to go to elementary school with these huge bandages on my face everyday lol I looked sort of funny

It was really painful though my face was covered in blood


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 30, 2017)

Emotional: My childhood best friend dying in a wrong way car crash because some idiot adult speeding the wrong way down a interstate, not one scratch on the adult but 4 16 year olds and 1 15 year old died. Worst thing to ever happen to me, I've cried so much because I'm still not over the fact that he's gone. Also I have major anxiety about going on highways or interstates because I always feel like I may get in a crash or if my parents/brother is home late I always feel like they got in an accident. What's even worse is a guy got pissed at me missing our first date because I had to spend some family time and I didn't feel comfortable explaining why I couldn't go and so we ended things but 3 months later we decided to give it another shot and he stood me up on purpose to get "back at me".

Physical: Either breaking my 12th rib from cheerleading or slicing open my foot on an elliptical when I was 10 (of course I was jogging with out socks or shoes on and my foot got caught in the big wheel in the back of the machine)


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 30, 2017)

I'll go with physical pain for this one.

A few years back I went through a month where I would get terrible back knots. Some of them were so bad that I couldn't get out of bed. I have a pretty high pain tolerance; when I was young I broke lots of bones and never felt anything. Have gotten multiple tattoos and piercings. Have had surgeries, etc. But for some reason these back knots were really bad. I remember trying silly things to get them to go away, and my doctor eventually having to prescribe me medication for them because he said they were some of the worst he had ever seen.


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 30, 2017)

not cracking open a cold one with the boys


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 30, 2017)

Emotional pain.

Is watching something die in front of you. Taking their last breath in front of you. My dad was diagnosed with skin cancer when I was 15. We had him stay home and converted his office into a bedroom. Of course I was very optimistic that he'd surpass it and everything would be fine.

The doctor came by to check, and then my mom told me to gather in the room and he was totally unresponsive. I just watched him take his last breath, had my mom sobbing on the floor, everyone was crying but me. Saw them take his body away. I just couldn't comprehend it.

Then all the neighbors gave their condolences. I was real numb. I didn't feel pain until I reached adulthood. For the longest time it felt like he just took a walk and one day would be back.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2017)

physical pain: gallstones. literally the most indescribable feeling i have ever felt, and the worst part about it was there was no way to relieve it. 

emotional pain: everytime my best friend is sad. i saw her have a semi-breakdown a few weeks ago, and just, it was awful.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 19, 2017)

arle said:


> kidney stones.
> 
> Kidney Stones.
> 
> KIDNEY STONES.



I can second that. I have a high tolerance for pain, but I've had stones that dropped me to my knees.

I think a close second would be when I had gallstones, although part of the problem was in not knowing what it was at first. Fear definitely makes things worse.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 19, 2017)

Physical when I had to cure a cavity, the dentist kept saying that it wouldn't hurt but I did

Emotional when I heard the person I have to call dad shouting at my mother when he was so drunk he couldn't even stand up straight


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 19, 2017)

When I was very young, I fell on my head on the Walmart floor. Yeah, that was fun.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 19, 2017)

Either dislocating my knee cap on a patrol climbing a mountain in the jungle or hiking 20 kilometers up and down a mountain carrying 80 lbs of gear on a broken foot.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 22, 2017)

When I knew what my bf was doing at all behind my back. Even more than when I lost my father.


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 22, 2017)

TBH and a bit of TMI, but period cramps. Even though they're only monthly and last for a week or less, they hurt so much! The first three days I can't even walk without feeling the pain, and half the time I want to either cry or curl up on my bed. I once fell off my bike at high speed when going down this one hill, and I ended up bleeding everywhere (even had scratches on my eye lids), but that pain doesn't even compare to my cramps. >.<

Emotionally though, the worst pain comes from my fam, especially when there are money or relationship issues.


----------



## soki (Jul 22, 2017)

worst pain would be when you have liquid nitrogen freezing off your skin  
2nd probs would be stub my pinky toe on a corner.

emotionally. the feeling of betrayal.


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

Physical pain: multiple ovarian cysts and cramps that came with it; had to leave school multiple times because of it
Emotional pain: Losing my mom and two months later almost losing my dad after heart surgery (and his old age, he'll be 80 soon)


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

Physical - I almost hit a vein on my wrist with an injury which really hurt so much, on a scale of 1-10 it was a 10.
Emotional (not gonna go into all the detail but) - Probably accepting that after years of fighting + awful emotionally abusive and such relationships, my dad didn't love me anymore. Not fun to have to do age 13, but it is what it is. Probably didn't aid that I had depression + anxiety (as well as other varying illnesses)


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 22, 2017)

Emotional, can't say. Physically, I hurt my crotch really bad. My soccer teammate and I were running at each other and we both jumped and accidentally hit each other in the crotch, and it hurt so bad omg. It was years ago and I still have a mark down there. I've sprained my ankle and got sliced before, but crOTCH BRUISES REALLY HURT THE MOST


----------



## Sig (Jul 22, 2017)

the second worst pain i felt was.. when i broke my elbow. i fell 10 feet and it snapped right in half and completely shattered some parts. didnt hurt initially, but when i was in the hospital i felt it after the initial shock wore off and HOO. also, after my first surgery on that elbow, it felt like someone slashed my arm open and then taped it back together. HORRIBLE.

but the worst thing ever, nothing will beat this for a long time, is when my ex, who i was really in love with, just cut me off. he was vauging about me for about 2 weeks before this. that day he started talking about something that really disgusts me, in graphic detail. later that day he snapped and broke up with me. he told me every time he said he loved me, he cared about me, i was great, i wasnt annoying, i was fun to talk to, anything positive he said about me was fake and he actually hated me and despised me the entire time. that completely wrecked me and it was over a year ago but i'll never get over it.


----------



## 2004gus (Jul 26, 2017)

The time my family disowned me because I'm a furry

- - - Post Merge - - -

The time my family disowned me because I'm a furry


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 26, 2017)

No pain really but sometimes my heart rate jumps to nearly 300 bpm and doesn't go back down naturally. It's never a good feeling. No pain just panic and a struggle to breathe correctly and dizziness trying to move. Just really uncomfortable.  Other than that I dunno really.


----------



## MissNavi (Jul 26, 2017)

Physically, probably breaking my arm.

Emotionally - grief. I've never felt this emotion until this past week, and it's been the worst emotional pain I've ever felt. It's so emotional that it physically hurts as well, and it's so consuming... I'd rather break my arm again than feel this tbh


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 27, 2017)

Physically: migraines, cramps, stepping on glass as a kid (the glass never came out...)
Emotionally: long story short, my mum having a stroke, I had to become emotionally distant for me to handle the changes (she changed, and I became her caretaker). Years later it's still very hard. But she's worth it.


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Jul 27, 2017)

The worst pain I have ever felt was heart break.. to the point where I can actually feel my heart hurt so much and it's unbearable.


----------



## therian (Jul 27, 2017)

Weird, I've had braces but they don't hurt at all  And tbh I guess I'm lucky, I haven't really been hurt physically before (badly atleast) and I'm pretty good with dealing with mental pain


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 27, 2017)

Physically: Either the insane cramps whenever you exercise too much, the migraines, or THOSE DAMNED BUG BITES! (Never had a broken bone, fortunately ;3)

Emotionally: Whenever your entire family disowns you for having an addiction to video games... (not entire, just the family I live with. And I hate them. Except for my dad, literally the chillest person ever.)


----------



## Skyma125 (Jul 27, 2017)

Had a really really Really bad ear infection and a doctor pulled a huge ball of earwax out and I thought I was going to die


----------



## Arjh (Aug 22, 2017)

Physical - serious kidney infection which landed me in hospital.

Mental - when my depression is so severe it makes me want to end my life.


----------



## ja2mine (Aug 22, 2017)

Sadly my worst pain was braces pain! but i got them off nearly a year ago so


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2017)

Having my tonsils removed a few years ago and after that, tonsillitis ;_;


----------



## wizard (Aug 22, 2017)

Probably when I was little and my sister who was even younger would sometimes throw my metal toy trains at my head, after that it would either be getting a shot or when I would fall down the stairs when I was little (which was very common) I still remember I was carrying one of my really big toys of the stairs and I think I was 2 or 3 and I fell back with the toy falling on me. I still almost fall down the stairs a lot, almost because I can save myself now.


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 22, 2017)

dying


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 22, 2017)

Dislocated my knee by falling into a bath. Another one which was equally painful was scraping my knee against gravel while doing school sports and had a massive gash on my knee (Battle scar!) and had much lovely things come out of it. In short my knees are not in the best condition!


----------

